# Want to adopt central ca coast



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Wold like to adopt or purchase an adult blue checked female pigeon. Am willing to drive a couple of hours. Special needs pigeon ok.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Just spoke with someone from the local,pigeon clu b in my town who,said he would like to give away an adult hen. The avian vet said an adult would not be in danger from circovirus which just killed our poor young Chloe. Will go visit him tomorrow. He used to race pigeons but doesn't want to race anymore. Will ask if he is interested in advertising here. Would really like to find a friend for Fiona but of course will have to make sure both are heathy and would have to quarantine any new bird. The pigeon I wanted to adopt from a shelter two hours away was already adopted they said today.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

You should contact Elizabethy here by private message and she can fix you up with a wonderful birdie as well as give you their history...Palomacy (sp) and Mickaboo but I believe she is Palomacy or something like that..She is wonderful and they shipped birdies very professionally as well. Message her...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Have corresponded with Elizabeth at Palomacy. They mostly give away pairs or males and I'm trying to get an adult female because we don't want to breed pigeons. Also got an email and spoke with another racing person five miles from my house. He said circovirus moved through all the birds here last year. Will ask the vet if birds can be carriers but asymptomatic.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

That's a plan and they must have changed their organization a bit from when I adopted and now they adopt out pairs and that.s good. They do have some single females but in a special category with special health needs. There will be one on here for you when you ready...Give yourself time....It will be interesting to hear if they are asymptomatic and possible carriers...Thanks..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

“Young Bird Disease”

What is it and what to do about it?
By Dr. Colin Walker B.Sc. B.V.Sc. M.A.C.V.S (avian health) 

Birds that do become sick develop the typical symptoms of weight loss, lethargy, diarrhoea and some will develop yellow scum in the mouth. These birds almost invariably die. The ones that do not become sick after a period of time clear the virus from their system. We do not currently know how long this takes but it is thought that the majority will clear the virus from their system in about 4 to 6 months. *There is the possibility however, that some birds will fail to clear the virus and remain as persistent carriers.*
http://www.auspigeonco.com.au/Articles/Young_Bird_Disease.html


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

c.hert and Jay3, thank you! Just got back from the vet who is sending in a circovirus panel for Fiona. He said she looks extremely healthy. Will visit a local racing person but need to,do more cage cleaning before we adopt another bird. Will use soap and water then bleach.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Adopted a hen that is at least a year old from someone here who has been racing since the 1950s. She is a blue checked pigeon. Will get her checked out by the vet including for circovirus this week. She is in quarantine from Fiona for at least a month. The person who raised her said she has never raced so should stay indoors. She is eating and pooping normally. Am very excited and hopeful that she and Fiona will be friends. Am also exhausted because I spent about three hours cleaning the cage, behind and under the cage, the window blinds, computer desk, etc etc with soap and water, 10 percent bleach, then water. Am so hoping we never see circovirus ever again. Did all the cleaning before we went and picked up,the bird.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good luck with the new one! I'm pretty sure they will end up friends.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope I picked a healthy girl. The man who had been raising and racing the birds was wonderfully knowledgeable, having had pigeons since he was 9 and he's 88 now. He no longer races them. He had another one I dearly loved too, so it was hard to pick. I picked the darker, more demure bird. The other girl was more assertive and lighter in color. Am tempted to get the other pigeon too but know I would have to get two more, since they pair, and I don't want to have more than I can care for.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Glad you got a new birdie and I just love checkers and their temperament is nice too. You have another buddy---yea one can get addicted to pigeons..enjoy, enjoy...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Here are initial photos of our new bird, Lucy. Hope she is healthy. Am kind of worried that the white patch by her beak may be scaly face mites? Will try to get her in for a bird check this week at the vet.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What a pretty bird. Think that's just her beak.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

She's still scared, won't eat from my hand yet. Am so hoping she will be healthy and happy. Have quarantined her. I know she misses the other pigeons so I feel bad for that. Will try to put a mirror and toys in her cage but removed everything and scrubbed and scrubbed to protect her from diseases from Chloe. Lucy, new bird, seems to love looking out the window and flies around the cage. Have spent time just talking with her.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

She probably isn't used to being handled. It takes time for them to trust you. She will come around in time.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

She is a beautiful birdie and will get calmer as time goes but right now she is just scared and in different environment. Now she might loose some muscle mass and don't get concerned because she is a racer and used to "flying" free but she will adjust especially when she see's the man in her life...Very pretty bird...Thanks for sharing..


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

She isn't eating or drinking yet so I am concerned. Not sure what you mean by the man in her life. Our other bird is also female as am i. Hope she will be very healthy and happy.


----------

